# Welcome to Microskiff, now leave!



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Welcome to microskiff ya’ll. If you are only here to sell your skiff or goods, or to only post on political threads in the off topic section… Please, show yourself the door and don’t look back! I am going to call you out every chance I get! If you want to learn something, have something to offer the community then welcome. We are happy to have you!
Political trolls and dump and ditchers you have been warned! We’re gonna start looking out for your shenanigans!


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

People already been trying James. I've flagged posts numerous times. Last one was guy complaining because his skiff for sale post got wiped, I replied lmao and now it's like a 60+ reply thread. I understand drifters point of view, but for me I think I'll just start ignoring these bs threads and start blocking some. When I joined not that long ago biggest argument was chittum vs hells bay (chittum for the win by the way), my how things have changed. Funny thing is most of long time folks on here have some decent post relating to skiffs and fishing, although it is sometimes clouded by political opinions and name calling. Have a great day and tight lines man!


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Fishshoot said:


> People already been trying James. I've flagged posts numerous times. Last one was guy complaining because his skiff for sale post got wiped, I replied lmao and now it's like a 60+ reply thread. I understand drifters point of view, but for me I think I'll just start ignoring these bs threads and start blocking some. When I joined not that long ago biggest argument was chittum vs hells bay (chittum for the win by the way), my how things have changed. Funny thing is most of long time folks on here have some decent post relating to skiffs and fishing, although it is sometimes clouded by political opinions and name calling. Have a great day and tight lines man!


Yeah man, that post is one of many that “inspired” this post! Couple that with all the political trolls both right and left and it just muddies up the platform. I’ll be the first to admit, I like a good debate. But one should put fourth some effort on the many great threads on the site and not mainly the off topic page!


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Just ignore them.... there will always be noise.

And I avoid off topic for a reason. I'll talk skiffs and fishing with anyone, but I don't care to have a political debate on a message board.


----------



## neueklasse (Dec 25, 2019)

Lol imagine being safety patrol for a microskiff forum 🤣


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

neueklasse said:


> Lol imagine being safety patrol for a microskiff forum 🤣


Why?🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## BadKnotGuy (Jul 8, 2012)

Is there any way to set the threshold for posting for sale items to 20 posts and a minimum of 90 days of membership? That would at least make the dump and ditch a little harder to do....


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

BadKnotGuy said:


> Is there any way to set the threshold for posting for sale items to 20 posts and a minimum of 90 days of membership? That would at least make the dump and ditch a little harder to do....


Careful, you’ll end up in the “safety patrol” club like me!🤣 To be honest, I have no clue. Maybe @anytide can chime in? It is hunting season so his reply may take a couple months!🤣


----------



## BadKnotGuy (Jul 8, 2012)

LOL the highest public office I ever held was in fact the safety patrol in 5th grade. I was a failure...the power went to my head!


----------



## Edfish (Jan 4, 2013)

I am certain this has been suggested before, but I kinda wish there was a three month waiting period before posting to classifieds, in addition to number of posts. Folks who join, sell and leave are one thing, but the disingenuous threads bug me.


----------



## Featherbrain (Nov 5, 2021)

BadKnotGuy said:


> Is there any way to set the threshold for posting for sale items to 20 posts and a minimum of 90 days of membership? That would at least make the dump and ditch a little harder to do....


I could very well be wrong but I’m sure they could if they chose to do so. ArcheryTalk has 20 post and 2 weeks membership requirement. You still get guys who post a bunch of one word replies on threads but they usually get deleted and then they still have to wait the two weeks..which isn’t long enough in my opinion.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Fishshoot said:


> People already been trying James. I've flagged posts numerous times. Last one was guy complaining because his skiff for sale post got wiped, I replied lmao and now it's like a 60+ reply thread. I understand drifters point of view, but for me I think I'll just start ignoring these bs threads and start blocking some. When I joined not that long ago biggest argument was chittum vs hells bay (chittum for the win by the way), my how things have changed. Funny thing is most of long time folks on here have some decent post relating to skiffs and fishing, although it is sometimes clouded by political opinions and name calling. Have a great day and tight lines man!


I do have some blocked and it works well, but some decent threads just get turned and I can't see why still.

I think the concept for the moneymakers here is that they are getting more engagement and views by forcing the 20 posts. But we aren't getting more engagement as the people already frequenting the site. I personally am partially here because I like to browse the classifieds so making those people meet a certain bar removes content for me and you. Both regulars.

I think they should do 20 posts and 3 months, OR they can pay to get a star, whatever admin thinks that value is. 10-20 bucks. MS gets paid, there is still a barrier removing scammers, but serious people trying to do an efficient $50,000 transaction don't have to come on here and get blasted if they don't want to. It would improve our content, lower friction, make MS more money, and the classifieds section would probably have better content. I mean who doesn't want to browse through everyones boats? I can tell you there's a lot of people out there that have no interest in web forums but want to sell their boat, and we only have content to gain by allowing it.

As far as the political trolls, seems that's just going to stay. I don't know if the mods can see how much time we spend here, but I think this it true for JC and I is that 4 years ago I was on this site a lot more. Now I just tend to drop by because its not really somewhere I want to hang out. Just check what's new and move on. But we both have other reasons to spend our time elsewhere these days as well!


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Drifter said:


> I do have some blocked and it works well, but some decent threads just get turned and I can't see why still.
> 
> I think the concept for the moneymakers here is that they are getting more engagement and views by forcing the 20 posts. But we aren't getting more engagement as the people already frequenting the site. I personally am partially here because I like to browse the classifieds so making those people meet a certain bar removes content for me and you. Both regulars.
> 
> ...


I like the idea of “pay for play” for the site then the forum wouldn’t get gummed up with dumb chit. I don’t mind the political threads so much as seeing folks that contribute little to nothing on any other thread but spam up the off topic. I just would like to see more engagement from them elsewhere. This forum is chock full of good folks and I love a good debate lol. But give back to the community that provides that platform for you to express your opinions.


----------



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

My personal preference would be a freemium model. I like that there is a for sale page and some people aren't super active online. The 20 post minimum is fine, but I see so many pointless posts to get to that amount just to sell something. It crowds the actual content that I enjoy: techniques, boat builds, connecting between members, etc. Is there a way for those people that don't have 20 post and want to sell a skiff to pay $20 or something to post?


----------



## Featherbrain (Nov 5, 2021)

VANMflyfishing said:


> My personal preference would be a freemium model. I like that there is a for sale page and some people aren't super active online. The 20 post minimum is fine, but I see so many pointless posts to get to that amount just to sell something. It crowds the actual content that I enjoy: techniques, boat builds, connecting between members, etc. Is there a way for those people that don't have 20 post and want to sell a skiff to pay $20 or something to post?


I think that’s interesting and would be great. If you don’t have the 20 post and don’t care to add 20 meaningful posts to this forum but you’re willing to pay a fee per item your trying to sell. That could work and cut out a lot of the useless one word posts.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Featherbrain said:


> I think that’s interesting and would be great. If you don’t have the 20 post and don’t care to add 20 meaningful posts to this forum but you’re willing to pay a fee per item your trying to sell. That could work and cut out a lot of the useless posting.


I like this idea. Like the rest of you, I get tired of wading through the bovine scat (bs for short) trying to find some meaningful content. Twenty quality posts or pay your premium dues to post your skiff.


----------



## ShannonD (Aug 25, 2013)

Ok this may be a little off ... what is a "dump and ditcher?"


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

ShannonD said:


> Ok this may be a little off ... what is a "dump and ditcher?"


It’s where they’ll join the forum, make the 20 required posts “most are one line replies with no context or meaning” post their stuff for sale never to be heard from again. It just muddies up the site for those that actually use the site and enjoy the content.


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

+1 for "$20 to post immediately" option


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

I have to disagree, I think the classifieds should be wide open. Having more boats/ tackle/ items posted FS is better for all members and visitors, and the current rule leads to junk posts likely along with a decrease in overall FS ads. Its up to the buyer to screen sellers for scams, etc. Other forums I have participated in over the years died off after the classifieds became too over regulated.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

The 20-post minimum requirement was implemented well over a year ago and the site traffic still seems robust. Premium membership is also $19.99 annually and I believe it allows instant classified listings.

I get sick of the inane posts just to rack up numbers, too. There will always be those who get on to make a quick sale only to disappear. Seems to be more rampant in these days of instant gratification and a crazy economy. A minimal time limit to post ads after joining might be the solution, but that may not be practical to administer.

Regardless, I still enjoy coming here to read and chat about skiffs, boat-building and fishing (the political crap is just that--crap). And I will continue to use the Report button whenever I come across spam or posts that don't follow the rules, which are readily available and easy to follow.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I'd go for a fee to list a skiff here as well.


----------



## barry noll (Jul 2, 2019)

This should be all about what takes our minds off all those divisive topics. Like they say don't talk about politics and religion. I am here to enjoy helpful info about skiffs and fishing. I do admit I was a voyeur for awhile and enjoyed reading all the good stuff posted except the trolling, bickering and politics. This site will only get better if we all just enjoy and respect each other. Now would I like to sell items to other good people that will enjoy and use them, yes. But I am not here to break rules, just join a good community.


----------



## barry noll (Jul 2, 2019)

barry noll said:


> This should be all about what takes our minds off all those divisive topics. Like they say don't talk about politics and religion. I am here to enjoy helpful info about skiffs and fishing. I do admit I was a voyeur for awhile and enjoyed reading all the good stuff posted except the trolling, bickering and politics. This site will only get better if we all just enjoy and respect each other. Now would I like to sell items to other good people that will enjoy and use them, yes. But I am not here to break rules, just join a good community.


I would pay a reasonable fee to sell items....and still post and enjoy the forum.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

I think the “fee” many mention would just be for newbs that want to post there stuff immediately saving us regulars a pile of mindless comments so they can hit the 20 post mark. I welcome anyone that wants to join and be part of the community!


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Problem with letting people sell stuff immediately is scams. I have bought numerous times off this site,, but only from true contributing members.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

I’m selling post for the low. 2 fo $20


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Is it OK to post a couple slightly used jet ski's for sale on here? Asking for a friend who doesn't want to get labeled a dumper.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

DuckNut said:


> Is it OK to post a couple slightly used jet ski's for sale on here? Asking for a friend who doesn't want to get labeled a dumper.


If they are turbo’d Hondas or Seadoo sparks then by all means necessary post them fuggers! 🤣


----------



## barry noll (Jul 2, 2019)

JC Designs said:


> If they are turbo’d Hondas or Seadoo sparks then by all means necessary post them fuggers! 🤣


Seadoo Skiff! ha!


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

An active, interesting forum like this should be no issue to get a minimum amount of posts. IIRC Snipershide had a 100 post count minimum to post in the classified section. That was a brutal place to fluff posts. I just checked and that site appears to have a fee to sell now. I’ve bought and sold on forums since they started (aaa rrrr fifteen dot com anyone?)…I’ve had very few issues considering some transactions involved FFL transfers of near-cheap-skiff level $ amounts.

I do like a classified section, but I prefer an active, respectful community first.


----------



## CoolHand_Luke (May 16, 2020)

I'm a long time lurker for general information and never post so I'd much rather have the time limit before posting ads. 😎🤐


----------



## UncleKevin (2 mo ago)

I’ve been lurking for awhile too and have nothing to show for it.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

UncleKevin said:


> I’ve been lurking for awhile too and have nothing to show for it.


Hey! You’ve just knocked down #1!


----------



## Sneaky Pete (2 mo ago)

👍


----------

